# Poll: What size wheels/tires do you commute on?



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

What size wheels/tires do you commute on?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You left out all the 27" sizes. Some of us use old bikes for commuting.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> You left out all the 27" sizes. Some of us use old bikes for commuting.


Doh! :blush2:


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Doh! :blush2:


I added it


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Conti Contacts


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

700c Velocity Deep V, PW hubs, 36 spoke supercomp built by Joe Young. They cost as much as my frame but they are so sweet. 
25mm Conti Ultra Gatorskins wire with a Mr Tuffy in the rear. 
28-38mm tubes for more puncture resistance and less air loss through the week. 120# on Sunday night is only 115# by Friday. 
If I weighed 30 pounds less I would worry about component weight.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Poal needs multiple option combinations...

700 x 23/25 in nice weather
26 x 1.5 once the winter bike comes out
26 x 1.9 studs when it get's really ugly


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

bigbill said:


> 700c Velocity Deep V, PW hubs, 36 spoke supercomp built by Joe Young. They cost as much as my frame but they are so sweet.
> 25mm Conti Ultra Gatorskins wire with a Mr Tuffy in the rear.
> 28-38mm tubes for more puncture resistance and less air loss through the week. 120# on Sunday night is only 115# by Friday.
> If I weighed 30 pounds less I would worry about component weight.


Yeah, I use the Mr. Tuffy Liners front/back and Stans sealant in the tubes. It makes for a heavier wheel but the flat prevention has been more than adequate especially for some of the areas I have to ride through.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

empty_set said:


> Yeah, I use the Mr. Tuffy Liners front/back and Stans sealant in the tubes. It makes for a heavier wheel but the flat prevention has been more than adequate especially for some of the areas I have to ride through.


In many years of commuting, the only rapid and dynamic depressurization of a front tire was due to a piece of sheet metal that destroyed the tire. All of my other dynamic depressurizations were on the rear tire due to glass that was likely rolled pointy side up by the front tire. In my rack bag I have a four inch long section of tuffy to use as a tire boot along with a large piece of the material Park uses for their peel and stick patches. I also carry three tubes, three CO2 cartridges, and a minipump. Anal-retentive has a hyphen..


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

700x23 Conti 4000s's. It's what's on the bike.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

During the wet wintertime I rode the stock tires that came with my bike, 700x32 Conti City Rides. Now that the long rides of summer are here my favorite combo is a 28mm Gatorskin in the back and 25mm GP4000s up front.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

700x32 seem to be the best size for me. They're plenty faster and smoother than knobbys, and cushier and more flat resistant than 23's or 25's. Of course you need to have a frame with clearance. I went high end with the Schwalbe Marathon Supreme model, but I'm a committed commuter, so I'll be putting plenty of miles on them.
Reflective sidewalls help as any driver will confirm.
I tried a couple different rims on the same bike, a 32h Velocity Synergy on the front and a 36h Mavic A319 on the rear. Both built up nice. They don't match, but I'll get a chance to evaluate two different rims and see if either have any hidden flaws.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Tire size depends on season and mood.

But 700c for me, whether cross bike, SS, or 29er.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Why did you combine 23s and 25s in the poll?

I generally use 25s but have also used 23s. The roads are good on my route but hilly, so I have more of a need for light tires than cushy ones.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

You forgot 29".

I also ride 700x28 Conti City Contacts. I also have Slime tubes. So far, a year without an issue with that combo.

I got the Slime tubes way cheap, but I don't like the fact that the slime inside of them seems to have settled in on place. If you pick the bike up and spin the rear wheel, it's obviously way out of balance. Liners would probably be a better option. But I have 3 more slime tubes in boxes, so it'll be a very long time before I need to think about a different setup.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Actually 33.33333, according to Grant. PLUSH!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Ruffy Tuffy 28cc.


----------



## irotsap (Mar 31, 2008)

25-622 summer
35-622 winter (studded)


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Henry Chinaski said:


> What size wheels/tires do you commute on?


 I can't wear out my old Continental Top Touring 32 mm. Orange label in back, white label in front. I don't ride that bike much, but those tires must be 4 years old with several thousand miles. Never flatted. They don't ride so well though,


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

I switch out my rear wheel for commuting in to work, using a 25, at about 70 - 80 psi, die to some crappier roads and wet surfaces. for weekend training rides I switch in the mavic 23 at 90 - 100 psi. Noticeable speed bump!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Why did you combine 23s and 25s in the poll?


Cause they are basically the same as far as frame/fork/brake clearance goes.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

empty_set said:


> Conti Contacts


+1 700x37


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

quote from BigBill

"Anal-retentive has a hyphen.."

made me spit all over my keyboard. thanks for that.

c


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

700-28 on my "fast" bike, 700-32 on my chugger.

I'll never ride on anything smaller than 700-25 again.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

What, no 650b option? 42mm when riding those.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Interesting results - I'm surprised to see so many are using skinny tires. I'm sure you would see very different results on MTBR.com.


----------



## Pelvic_Banana (Jun 30, 2009)

26 inch by 1.25 city slicks for me. Everything I want in a tire for city use on my mountain-converted hybrid. I'm only averaging 15 mpg on my mountain bike, but it can take a beating with its huge rigid fork.


----------

